# Java-Klassen aus JavaScript aufrufen



## Guest (5. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir sagen ob ich eine Java-Klasse aus einem JavaScript heraus aufrufen kann?


----------



## SlaterB (5. Dez 2007)

ich denke nicht, dass das geht, JavaScript ist eine Macro-Sprache für einen Brower, 
der ist schon froh, dass zu verstehen, hat aber normalerweise keine Intention, auch noch normale Programme zu starten,
ob in Java oder anderer Programmiersprache,

Sicherheitsrisiko, Aufwand, ..

steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Zweck der einfachen Web-Seite,
behaupte ich mal philosophierend


----------



## Guest (5. Dez 2007)

Wie könnte ich denn dann folgendes Problem lösen:

Es geht um eine Anwendung die in Java realisiert ist und die auf einem Apache Tomcat Webserver läuft. Durch klicken auf einen Button in der Weboberfläche kann eine Objekt in der Anwendung erzeugt werden. Die Anwendung soll um eine Funktionalität erweitert werden:

neue Funktionalität:

Nun hat die Erweiterung folgende Aufgabe: Sobald eine Objekt in der Anwendung erzeugt wurde soll für dieses Objekt noch eine passende Unterstruktur erzeugt werden. Das Erzeugen der Unterstruktur geht nur aus Java heraus. Durch das klicken auf den Button "Objekt erzeugen" wird ein JavaScript aufgerufen. Aus diesem JavaScript muss ich nun irgendwie zu den Java-Klassen gelangen die für das erzeugen der Unterstruktur des Objektes zuständig sind. 

1.)
Wie könnte ich den Schritt vom JavaScript hin zu den Java-Klassen am einfachsten umsetzen?

2.)
Ist es vielleicht möglich aus dem JavaScript ein JSP aufzurufen welches dann wiederrum die eigentlichen Java-Klassen aufruft?


----------



## maki (5. Dez 2007)

2. wäre richtig

Solltest dir die Grundlagen für Servlets und JSPs aneignen, hoffe das du Java bereits gut "kannst", sonst wird das 'ne schwere Geburt.


----------



## SlaterB (5. Dez 2007)

selbst wenn du mit JavaScript beim Client irgendwas machen könntest,
kannst du dieses Objekt nicht an den Server übertragen oder willst du eine deratige Funktionalität auch noch haben?

JavaScript wird manchmal überbewertet, mache einen ganz normalen Button draus,
-> Request an den Server, der macht was immer zu tun ist, neue Antwort-Seite,

-------

JavaScript ist nur für Aktionen auf dem Client zuständig, 'Objekt in der Anwendung = Objekt auf dem Server'? passt in diesem Zusammenhang gar nicht,


----------



## Guest (5. Dez 2007)

Kannst du mir vielleicht ein Beispiel für die Kette:

JavaScript ==> JSP ==> Java-Klasse 

geben?

Wenn du mir nicht einfach so ein Beispiel sagen kannst wäre es super wenn du mir sagen könntest wo ich so ein Beispiel finden kann...


----------



## SlaterB (5. Dez 2007)

ein ganz normaler Link/ Button/ Form
http://www.mediaevent.de/xhtml/form.html


----------



## maki (5. Dez 2007)

> Wenn du mir nicht einfach so ein Beispiel sagen kannst wäre es super wenn du mir sagen könntest wo ich so ein Beispiel finden kann...


In jedem Grundlagen Buch über Servlets und JSPs findest du so etwas


----------



## Guest (5. Dez 2007)

das Problem ist: 

Mit Java selbst kenne ich mich zwar recht gut aus. Was JavaScript und JSP's angeht habe ich allerding sehr wenig Ahnung:

Deshalb zur Sicherheit nochmal eine Zusammenfassung von mir (so das ich nicht in die total falsche Richtung denke )  

1.) Aufruf von JSP aus JavaScript

JavaScript läuft Clientseitig ab. Deshalb sollte ich den Zugriff auf die Java-Klassen über eine JSP (welche serverseitig läuft) durchführen. Um die JSP aus dem JavaScript aufzurufen brauche ich nur die JSP-Datei mit ihrem entsprechden Pfad auf dem Server aufzurufen. Da hängt es dann schonwieder: Muß ich jetzt im JavaScript Syntax suchen und herausfinden wie ich aus JavaScript eine Datei aufrufen kann?

2.) Aufruf von Java-Klasse aus JSP

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann ich in jeder JSP Java-Klassen aufrufen. Das ist etwas typisches und ich sollte sowas in einem Grundlagenbuch zu JSP's finden.


----------



## SlaterB (5. Dez 2007)

du kannst mit JavaScript auf keine besondere Weise Server-Aufrufe ausführen,
nur auf normale Weise, durch einen Link, z.b.

www.google.de

das hat nicht unbedingt was mit JavaScript zu tun, ein ganz normaler HTML-Link reicht


----------



## AlArenal (5. Dez 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich denke nicht, dass das geht, JavaScript ist eine Macro-Sprache für einen Brower



In JavaScript kann ich auch Plugins für Firefox, Thunderbird, Photoshop, ... programmieren und da JavaScript auch für Java gibt, kann man mit JavaScript ini der JVM skripten.

Dummerweise bietet der Eingangspost keine Infos bzgl. Verwendungszweck/Umgebung.


----------



## maki (5. Dez 2007)

> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann ich in jeder JSP Java-Klassen aufrufen. Das ist etwas typisches und ich sollte sowas in einem Grundlagenbuch zu JSP's finden.


Alles was du bist jetzt gefragt hast sind absolute Grundlagen, auch der Aufruf von seiten aus dem Browser aus.

Wie gut kennst du dich mit HTML und dem HTTP Protokoll aus?
Das sind weitere Grundlagen


----------



## head@praca-by.info (28. Jan 2008)

http://eflashintro.info/liscense-plate-purse-pattern.html


----------

